# Soundiron's Hyperion Strings: A Preview



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 19, 2018)

Now this looks interesting...


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hard to tell what it looks like...


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 19, 2018)

Hopefully they don't release it as a cold-n-distorted string library for sound design after recording it as a nice sounding string section. Some developers tend to do this, i.e. Heavyocity NOVO Strings.


----------



## DSmolken (Apr 20, 2018)

They mentioned this briefly in an interview they did at NAMM.



Sounds like they're planning to keep it natural-sounding, and might turn out to be something very useful for me.


----------



## Consona (Apr 20, 2018)

DSmolken said:


> They mentioned this briefly in an interview they did at NAMM.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they're planning to keep it natural-sounding, and might turn out to be something very useful for me.



Yay! Can't wait for more details.


----------



## star.keys (Apr 20, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Hopefully they don't release it as a cold-n-distorted string library for sound design after recording it as a nice sounding string section. Some developers tend to do this, i.e. Heavyocity NOVO Strings.



I agree. There has been an unnecessary emphasis on sound design libraries than real sounding strings in the recent past..


----------



## Zak Rahman (Apr 20, 2018)

Why not both sound design aspects *and* the organic recordings?

Best of both worlds


----------



## Consona (Apr 20, 2018)

Zak Rahman said:


> Why not both sound design aspects *and* the organic recordings?
> 
> Best of both worlds


Because that will make the library more expensive while I just want a natural sound with a lot of articulations. 

SI always have sound design patches in their libraries (ambiences) but that's something different than morphing from natural sound to artificial.


----------



## Zak Rahman (Apr 20, 2018)

Consona said:


> Because that will make the library more expensive while I just want a natural sound with a lot of articulations.
> 
> SI always have sound design patches in their libraries (ambiences) but that's something different than morphing from natural sound to artificial.



Yeah, that's true. I have to admit, I have rather a soft spot for SoundIron's libraries for the sound design elements. Olympus Micro has made it on projects where I really 'should' use my more expensive libraries. I just find it easy to layer in.


----------



## axb312 (Apr 20, 2018)

why do they have the huge license transfer fee though?


----------



## dpasdernick (Apr 20, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Hopefully they don't release it as a cold-n-distorted string library for sound design after recording it as a nice sounding string section. Some developers tend to do this, i.e. Heavyocity NOVO Strings.




Because there aren't enough regular sounding string libraries out there already? 

My good man, you can't swing a cat these days and not hit a string library. In fact just this very morning I got a free string library in my corn flakes. The other day I got a flat tire because I ran over a string library on my way to work. There's a massive shortage of workers for this years string library harvest and rumor has it it will now be mandatory, as a world citizen, to learn a string instrument so we will have enough string players to sample in the years to come.


----------



## Consona (Apr 20, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> Because there aren't enough regular sounding string libraries out there already?
> 
> My good man, you can't swing a cat these days and not hit a string library. In fact just this very morning I got a free string library in my corn flakes. The other day I got a flat tire because I ran over a string library on my way to work. There's a massive shortage of workers for this years string library harvest and rumor has it it will now be mandatory, as a world citizen, to learn a string instrument so we will have enough string players to sample in the years to come.


I have to say, I wanted to buy a new string library to accompany my CS2, and, surprise, out of all those strings libraries out there, I've ended up buying none. So i'm glad new string libraries are coming out. And Hyperion actually seems really promising. I don't mind it being chamber sized as long as the sound is slighly larger than SCS. I hope there will by a bigger number of dynamic layers, especially for short articulations and especially low dymanics, I hope the sound is rich and nothing like lo-fi CSS. Seems they'll sample more stuff over some time, so more articulations will be available and I hope it won't be as expensive as Spitfire stuff. And that they'll not package everything under one big library so you have to buy that one expensive pack. Hope we'll get more details soon because we don't know enough yet so my hopes may be false.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 20, 2018)

It definitely doesn’t look like symphonic size, so we’re probably looking at a chamber-style library. I’m hoping for a warm and intimate sound.


----------



## Consona (Apr 20, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> It definitely doesn’t look like symphonic size, so we’re probably looking at a chamber-style library. I’m hoping for a warm and intimate sound.


Well, you should check that video, Mike said exactly that, chamber-sized, with a very intimate detailed sound.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 20, 2018)

Consona said:


> Well, you should check that video, Mike said exactly that, chamber-sized, with a very intimate detailed sound.


Well look at that.


----------



## DSmolken (Apr 20, 2018)

Chamber-sized, but close-miked in a studio, not recorded in a chamber music chamber. Among other things, that's really useful for pop music.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Apr 20, 2018)

they've teasered this before when they were done with the recordings. A chamber strings library. I think they mentioned more than 1TB of recorded files.
that might have been almost two years ago


----------



## Consona (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## sostenuto (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## procreative (Apr 20, 2018)

Consona said:


> I hope the sound is rich and nothing like lo-fi CSS



Blimey, "Lo-Fi"? Suggest you need better speakers (or ears) if you think that. Its dark and retro sounding, but definitely not "Lo-Fi".


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 20, 2018)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> they've teasered this before when they were done with the recordings. A chamber strings library. I think they mentioned more than 1TB of recorded files.
> that might have been almost two years ago


I thought I was having Deja Vu.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 20, 2018)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> they've teasered this before when they were done with the recordings. A chamber strings library. I think they mentioned more than 1TB of recorded files.
> that might have been almost two years ago


I thought I remembered this too but was so long ago, I thought I must’ve gotten SI mixed up with another dev. (Ditto for @Mike Fox above who posted while I was writing).

I’d be all for an intimate close mic’ed drier chamber library. Should make it quite flexible, in theory. No idea if I would get this as I almost certainly don’t need it at the moment. Then again, I’ve said that before about libraries I did end up getting.


----------



## Consona (Apr 20, 2018)

procreative said:


> Blimey, "Lo-Fi"? Suggest you need better speakers (or ears) if you think that. Its dark and retro sounding, but definitely not "Lo-Fi".


Yea, that was an overstatement, my bad. But hopefully you know what I mean, the library sounds like under some low cut filter or something, and I looove high end of strings.  Otherwise I'd bought it a long time ago, I really like the good amount of short articulations the library has, but the sound is weird. Cannot wait some more stuff from the Hyperion strings.


----------



## muk (Apr 21, 2018)

It's hard to believe that I am writing this, but I think I have studio strings covered pretty well. What I _don't_ have covered are concert hall strings.


----------



## procreative (Apr 21, 2018)

Consona said:


> Yea, that was an overstatement, my bad. But hopefully you know what I mean, the library sounds like under some low cut filter or something, and I looove high end of strings.  Otherwise I'd bought it a long time ago, I really like the good amount of short articulations the library has, but the sound is weird. Cannot wait some more stuff from the Hyperion strings.



As an option when you want that 1940s-50s classic Hollywood era sound they are superb. Its all about personal taste though.


----------



## Consona (Apr 21, 2018)

procreative said:


> As an option when you want that 1940s-50s classic Hollywood era sound they are superb. Its all about personal taste though.


I can use an EQ or Toneboosters Reelbus Spectrum knob to get a great old-school sound out of my CS2. I bet majority of string libs can sound that way easily too.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 21, 2018)

Given these guys’ focus on quality and ease of use I’m pretty stoked. Sure hope it’ll be NKS compatible.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 21, 2018)

Is that an issue on my end or is this short intro Music over-compressed to fack...? *(EDIT: Issue on my end.)
*
Just something I noticed. Otherwise just some Basic string sounds. Curious what's that gonna be though. I'm a sucker for strings. :D


----------



## JunoVHS (Apr 23, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Hopefully they don't release it as a cold-n-distorted string library for sound design after recording it as a nice sounding string section. Some developers tend to do this, i.e. Heavyocity NOVO Strings.


Fear not! its gonna sound GREAT :D


----------



## Vartio (Apr 23, 2018)

True stereo plastic bottle mics confirmed? Let the hype begin!


----------



## JunoVHS (Apr 23, 2018)

Vartio said:


> True stereo plastic bottle mics confirmed? Let the hype begin!


here's another gem from the sesh


----------



## SBK (Apr 23, 2018)

I have a feeling that this is going to be great!


----------



## nathantboler (Apr 24, 2018)

Fleer said:


> Given these guys’ focus on quality and ease of use I’m pretty stoked. Sure hope it’ll be NKS compatible.


I have it on good authority that it will be.


----------



## Craig Peters (Apr 26, 2018)

Here’s a first look at Hyperion Strings Micro! This will be the perfect introductory string library for beginners as well as established composers, song writers in all genre’s from rock to pop for $49. It will include multi-dynamic sustains, staccatos, spiccatos and pizzicatos, plus dynamic crescendos and decrescendos as well. Along with tons of sound shaping fx tools like LFO, compression and EQ, convolution reverb, play assist and arpeggiator and ambience FX presets! More news coming soon!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 26, 2018)

CraigPetersSI said:


> Here’s a first look at Hyperion Strings Micro! This will be the perfect introductory string library for beginners as well as established composers, song writers in all genre’s from rock to pop for $49. It will include multi-dynamic sustains, staccatos, spiccatos and pizzicatos, plus dynamic crescendos and decrescendos as well. Along with tons of sound shaping fx tools like LFO, compression and EQ, convolution reverb, play assist and arpeggiator and ambience FX presets! More news coming soon!


Looks awesome guys!


----------



## Craig Peters (Apr 26, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Looks awesome guys!


Thanks! We can't wait for everyone to get their hands on it!


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 26, 2018)

Can't wait to see/hear more!

-DJ


----------



## Craig Peters (Apr 26, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Can't wait to see/hear more!
> 
> -DJ


Thanks Daniel!


----------



## constaneum (Apr 26, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Can't wait to see/hear more!
> 
> -DJ



Here too !! i'm always looking for smaller setup. i've had enough big setups.


----------



## constaneum (Apr 26, 2018)

I wonder why Micro to be released first? Normally they release the full version and then come out with Micro right ?


----------



## Consona (Apr 26, 2018)

CraigPetersSI said:


> Here’s a first look at Hyperion Strings Micro! This will be the perfect introductory string library for beginners as well as established composers, song writers in all genre’s from rock to pop for $49. It will include multi-dynamic sustains, staccatos, spiccatos and pizzicatos, plus dynamic crescendos and decrescendos as well. Along with tons of sound shaping fx tools like LFO, compression and EQ, convolution reverb, play assist and arpeggiator and ambience FX presets! More news coming soon!


Looks great. I love Soundiron libs, I have like 40+ of them already.  The Micro/Elements/Full version is the best pricing/selling policy in the industry. From a very very affordable lite yet perfectly usable version, through bigger version with more content, to the full version, all with a great upgrade possibilities. Cannot wait for more info on this library. Cheers!


----------



## DSmolken (Apr 26, 2018)

Consona said:


> Looks great. I love Soundiron libs, I have like 40+ of them already.  The Micro/Elements/Full version is the best pricing/selling policy in the industry.


Yup, Drumdrops also do something similar with their kits.


----------



## nathantboler (Apr 27, 2018)

constaneum said:


> I wonder why Micro to be released first? Normally they release the full version and then come out with Micro right ?


We're changing it up from here on out! We'll release Micro, then Elements, then Full as they are completed. 
We'll apply the entire $$ amount spent on Micro and/or Elements toward the full ensemble, so you can experience the library in a low cost/low risk way, and if you love it then you can upgrade.


----------



## DSmolken (Apr 27, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> We're changing it up from here on out! We'll release Micro, then Elements, then Full as they are completed.
> We'll apply the entire $$ amount spent on Micro and/or Elements toward the full ensemble, so you can experience the library in a low cost/low risk way, and if you love it then you can upgrade.


Agile! And smart.


----------



## emasters (Apr 27, 2018)

DSmolken said:


> Agile! And smart.


----------



## Craig Peters (Apr 29, 2018)

DSmolken said:


> Agile! And smart.


Its all about giving people options!


----------



## constaneum (Apr 29, 2018)

let's hope the beautiful soul of the strings are captured. looking forward to the demos


----------



## Consona (Apr 30, 2018)

When???


----------



## Craig Peters (Apr 30, 2018)

Consona said:


> When???


We're hoping sometime early June!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 30, 2018)

CraigPetersSI said:


> We're hoping sometime early June!


So excited!!!


----------



## JunoVHS (May 2, 2018)

constaneum said:


> let's hope the beautiful soul of the strings are captured. looking forward to the demos


They were recorded "the Soundiron way" which is to capture as much detail as possible, in turn allowing the greatest amount of flexibility for shaping the sound exactly as you need it


----------



## constaneum (May 2, 2018)

JunoVHS said:


> They were recorded "the Soundiron way" which is to capture as much detail as possible, in turn allowing the greatest amount of flexibility for shaping the sound exactly as you need it



let's hope so. hehe


----------



## JunoVHS (May 3, 2018)

hey guys, thought I'd try and satiate your curiosity a little, here's some muzak i put together today using Hyperion Micro. I used ValhallaShimmer for reverb, and some simple stereo widening (default Bitwig tool), and then I mastered a little in RX. Took about 4 hours to sketch out the melody/harmony, and another 8 to sequence and mix it. (maybe im slow lol)


----------



## constaneum (May 3, 2018)

so far not too bad but i couldn't hear much vibrato in the strings but so far sounds clean. let's wait for more demos. =)


----------



## JunoVHS (May 4, 2018)

*Disclaimer:* I removed the 16th note cello arpeggios from this naked version, for aesthetic reasons (didn't really match the new energy)

Here's a completely naked version with no mastering or stereo widening, only a touch of reverb. @constaneum there is a knob for increasing vibrato I didn't make much use of  The amazing thing is that this was made with strings that will be selling for $49!


----------



## SBK (May 4, 2018)

Sounding very nice! Can you do a demo with mostly shorts?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 4, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> We're changing it up from here on out! We'll release Micro, then Elements, then Full as they are completed.
> We'll apply the entire $$ amount spent on Micro and/or Elements toward the full ensemble, so you can experience the library in a low cost/low risk way, and if you love it then you can upgrade.



Why can't every company be like this?


----------



## DSmolken (May 4, 2018)

Sounds nice, and it does sound like Micro might be all that's needed to produce pop tracks.


----------



## Consona (May 5, 2018)

It sounds bigger than what I expected based on the trailer footage. Can't wait for more details, comparison between the version, demos, etc. 



Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Why can't every company be like this?


Exactly. These days the quality of libraries is so high I started to support only companies that are this customer friendly, allowing resells, etc., and releasing cheap downsized intro version is sooo good of an idea.


----------



## JunoVHS (May 5, 2018)

Consona said:


> It sounds bigger than what I expected based on the trailer footage. Can't wait for more details, comparison between the version, demos, etc.
> 
> 
> Exactly. These days the quality of libraries is so high I started to support only companies that are this customer friendly, allowing resells, etc., and releasing cheap downsized intro version is sooo good of an idea.



For sure! A key thing about this library is that the recordings are extremely detailed. So if you want super bright and in your face, the sound is there. If you need it to be gentler and sweeter, you can do that too. There's a built in spatial positioning tool that lets you place the player in the virtual 'room', so if you want it closer or further away, easy! The room is not very wet, so these strings also take reverb plugins REALLY well. I use ValhallaShimmer for pretty much everything, and these really sing with it. 

We want Hyperion Micro to be the absolute best value for both those new to music production, and old-pros alike. That's why we're also allowing the full purchase price of Micro to be applied to the upgraded versions, making it as risk-free as possible.


----------



## GtrString (May 5, 2018)

I didn't really hear detail in this example. Sounded more like a pad, imo. I still look forward to this library, though.


----------



## nathantboler (May 7, 2018)

GtrString said:


> I didn't really hear detail in this example. Sounded more like a pad, imo. I still look forward to this library, though.


More audio coming soon :emoji_headphones:


----------



## Craig Peters (May 7, 2018)

GtrString said:


> I didn't really hear detail in this example. Sounded more like a pad, imo. I still look forward to this library, though.



Yes, there will be more demos coming focusing on different styles.
Here is the demo teaser video for Spencer's track.


----------



## Craig Peters (May 14, 2018)

Here is a little time lapse footage of us setting up the session for Hyperion Strings. Music arranged by Nathan Boler.


----------



## Craig Peters (May 17, 2018)

If you guys want to get a little more of an idea of what Hyperion Strings Micro can do here's an awesome demo from Tino Danielzik!


----------



## JunoVHS (May 18, 2018)

https://media.giphy.com/media/qVUJyltHY7ofm/giphy.gif


----------



## Craig Peters (May 29, 2018)

New Hyperion Strings Micro Teaser! This will be the last teaser before it comes out very soon.


----------



## Michel Simons (May 29, 2018)

And how soon is very soon?


----------



## Leo (May 30, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> And how soon is very soon?


there are two possibilities interpretation of the word: "soon"
the normal meaning of the word (which respects conventional developers):

1.soon - mean 1-4 weeks,
2.very soon - a few days

BUT exist also very (someone would say extravagant or) independent VSL way :
1.soon - mean 7-8 months
2.very soon - 1-3 months
3.and " we are very close to realize" few weeks


----------



## Michel Simons (May 30, 2018)

Leo said:


> there are two possibilities interpretation of the word: "soon"
> the normal meaning of the word (which respects conventional developers):
> 
> 1.soon - mean 1-4 weeks,
> ...



So, it should be here before the weekend then?


----------



## Leo (May 30, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> So, it should be here before the weekend then?



if we agree that soundiron don't have access to VSL Marketing Empire I thing on Friday (1.6.)
we will see....you impatient!:emoji_stew:


----------



## Craig Peters (May 30, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> And how soon is very soon?


The library is being encoded by Native Instruments now. So as soon as everything is good to go we're going live!


----------



## Michel Simons (May 30, 2018)

CraigPetersSI said:


> The library is being encoded by Native Instruments now. So as soon as everything is good to go we're going live!



Looking forward to it. I like this approach of going from Micro to Elements to Full, so you can decide for yourself when you have all that you need instead of too much. For me, not being a media composer, but just a hobbyist dabbling in other areas of music, the Micro will probably suffice.


----------



## Seycara (May 30, 2018)

CraigPetersSI said:


> The library is being encoded by Native Instruments now. So as soon as everything is good to go we're going live!



Since there's so many string libraries out there, what would you say is Hyperion Strings' highlights in comparison that will "convince me to spend my money" persay?


----------



## nathantboler (May 31, 2018)

Seycara said:


> Since there's so many string libraries out there, what would you say is Hyperion Strings' highlights in comparison that will "convince me to spend my money" persay?



Great question @Seycara

There are several reasons we're excited about Hyperion:

Firstly, it's by us. This will be Soundiron's debut orchestral string library, and we designed it with the sound and features we think matter most. The focus is on attention to detail, versatility, and of course in this first Micro edition, the insane value.

The library has a forward and robust sound. It was recorded very close in a dry soundstage, so it can be spatialized well in any mix or reverb environment for a variety of genres.

Hyperion is detailed, configurable, and feature packed so each articulation can be heavily customized, but it's built to be very usable without any learning curve.

I hope that begins to answer your question. We're impatiently waiting to get it launched.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 31, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> Great question @Seycara
> 
> There are several reasons we're excited about Hyperion:
> 
> ...


I am hyped Nathan. So excited for you!


----------



## JunoVHS (Jun 1, 2018)

Here's another demo for Hyperion Micro, part of a comprehensive video about taking a piano sketch all the way to finished product, coming soon!


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 4, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I am hyped Nathan. So excited for you!


thank you sir.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 4, 2018)

My biggest gripe with some developers is that their libraries are too wet. This seriously strips away so much freedom from the get-go, and creates an obstacle when it comes mixing. I'm so glad that Soundiron has decided to record the close and dry. This alone has me intrigued.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 4, 2018)

i'm more interested on how the full version of the library works and sounds like. =)


----------



## Consona (Jun 5, 2018)

constaneum said:


> i'm more interested on how the full version of the library works and sounds like. =)


Exactly.  Especially after seeing the recording of those Herrmann scratchy shorts.


----------



## SBK (Jun 5, 2018)

For Micro version this sounds amazing! Already awesome :D


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm tempted to buy Novo, but...


----------



## Consona (Jun 6, 2018)

So, SI guys, when will you be able to give us some info about the full version?


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 6, 2018)

Consona said:


> So, SI guys, when will you be able to give us some info about the full version?


The tentative plan is Micro this month, Elements in Fall 2018, Full in Spring 2019. Timeframe is dependent on development speed and red tape.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 6, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> The tentative plan is Micro this month, Elements in Fall 2018, Full in Spring 2019. Timeframe is dependent on development speed and red tape.



oh wow. That's a very long time frame. I thought everything is recorded already. hahaha


----------



## DSmolken (Jun 6, 2018)

It's quite likely that everything is recorded already; IME recording is about 10% of the work of making a sampled instrument.


----------



## Consona (Jun 7, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> The tentative plan is Micro this month, Elements in Fall 2018, Full in Spring 2019. Timeframe is dependent on development speed and red tape.


And what kind of articulations and features can we look forward to?


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 7, 2018)

constaneum said:


> oh wow. That's a very long time frame. I thought everything is recorded already. hahaha


Almost all the source is recorded as @DSmolken suggested, minus some FX content and extras. 
The time consuming part is the assembly line of development. :emoji_factory:


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 7, 2018)

Consona said:


> And what kind of articulations and features can we look forward to?


Hoping to get some walkthrough videos released this week for Micro so you can see the GUI features and articulations in action. Library is submitted to NI and awaiting final encoding, then, launch!


----------



## Consona (Jun 8, 2018)

I meant the full version.


----------



## Craig Peters (Jun 11, 2018)

I recently visited composer Dirk Ehlert's new studio in Southern California. Here's a sneak peak from the upcoming In The Studio where you'll get to see him compose a track from scratch using our upcoming Hyperion Strings Micro!



Make sure to subscribe to our YouTube channel so you can catch the full video when it goes live! www.youtube.com/soundironaudio


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 11, 2018)

Damn. I wish this was just released already. With all the horror stuff Soundiron has done, I'm sincerely hoping that those kinds of elements will be in Hyperion.


----------



## Craig Peters (Jun 11, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> Damn. I wish this was just released already. With all the horror stuff Soundiron has done, I'm sincerely hoping that those kinds of elements will be in Hyperion.


There will be some very cool things in the full version of Hyperion Strings!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 11, 2018)

CraigPetersSI said:


> There will be some very cool things in the full version of Hyperion Strings!


----------



## Craig Peters (Jun 18, 2018)

Check out this In The Studio with composer Dirk Ehlert. We got to sit in on a session of him composing a track from scratch using our new Hyperion Strings Micro!


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 18, 2018)

CraigPetersSI said:


> Check out this In The Studio with composer Dirk Ehlert. We got to sit in on a session of him composing a track from scratch using our new Hyperion Strings Micro!



I'M NOT WATCHING ANOTHER VIDEO UNTIL I CAN BUY THE LIBRARY


----------



## JunoVHS (Jun 18, 2018)

brace yourselves... INCOMING... shields up! Wallets out! Phasers at the ready!


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 18, 2018)

JunoVHS said:


> brace yourselves... INCOMING... shields up! Wallets out! Phasers at the ready!



Very soon?


----------



## lucor (Jun 19, 2018)

Walkthrough is up


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 19, 2018)

lucor said:


> Walkthrough is up




Sounds pretty good to me. Can't wait.


----------



## Seycara (Jun 19, 2018)

lucor said:


> Walkthrough is up




Will the full library have real legato?


----------



## Voider (Jun 19, 2018)

The first user interface on an orchestral library that I find really appealing  I love it, and great sound on the library as well!

Did they already name the intro price for the micro version?

A micro version for people on a budget, without taking away from us the different mic positions or control over individual sections - I'm really hyped. That's how it should be done.


----------



## JunoVHS (Jun 19, 2018)

Seycara said:


> Will the full library have real legato?


absolutely, and Elements too! It is going to be a BEAST.


----------



## JunoVHS (Jun 19, 2018)

ill just leave this here...

ITS OUT!

https://soundiron.com/products/hyperion-strings-micro


----------



## Voider (Jun 19, 2018)

JunoVHS said:


> ill just leave this here...
> 
> ITS OUT!
> 
> https://soundiron.com/products/hyperion-strings-micro



Wait.. what?
That's the version from the walkthrough? It's all in here what I've seen there?


----------



## Voider (Jun 19, 2018)

Purchased! Windows Defender is recognizing the installer as danger and tries to block it, just let you guys know @JunoVHS so that you can look into fixing this  I'm on windows 10

Edit: For everyone else having the same, when windows defender pops up you just need to click on "show more" and then there will be a new button allowing you to still run it. It doesn't show that option unless you expand the _show more_ link. I didn't found that option on first try, so I thought I better share it because it's not too obvious!


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 19, 2018)

Voider said:


> Wait.. what?
> That's the version from the walkthrough? It's all in here what I've seen there?


Yep! $39.


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 19, 2018)

Voider said:


> Purchased! Windows Defender is recognizing the installer as danger and tries to block it, just let you guys know @JunoVHS so that you can look into fixing this  I'm on windows 10
> 
> Edit: For everyone else having the same, when windows defender pops up you just need to click on "show more" and then there will be a new button allowing you to still run it. It doesn't show that option unless you expand the _show more_ link. I didn't found that option on first try, so I thought I better share it because it's not too obvious!


Thanks for the heads up, I mention that in the installation walkthrough video.


----------



## Voider (Jun 19, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> Yep! $39.



I'm usually good at telling myself not to purchase things and find excuses, but for this price I couldn't resist. Good job!


----------



## Voider (Jun 19, 2018)

Another thing, not a big deal: On the _Space _stage when moving the instrument position within the room, L and R are doing the opposite. Means if I drag the instrument to the right side, it gets panned left and vice versa.

But the sound so far is lovely <3


----------



## dariusofwest (Jun 19, 2018)

Really good staccatos in there.


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 19, 2018)

Voider said:


> Another thing, not a big deal: On the _Space _stage when moving the instrument position within the room, L and R are doing the opposite. Means if I drag the instrument to the right side, it gets panned left and vice versa.
> 
> But the sound so far is lovely <3



Could you screen capture that issue with video and audio and send it to me at [email protected] ? 
We can't reproduce what you're describing, moving the instrument left pans it left.

Do you get the same issue if you do panning in the Kontakt master control at the top? That would be a sign of reversed cables to monitors or backward headphones.


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 19, 2018)

dariusofwest said:


> Really good staccatos in there.


Thanks!


----------



## NoamL (Jun 19, 2018)

Impossible to say no at this price! I'm downloading it as soon as I get home.


----------



## Voider (Jun 19, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> Do you get the same issue if you do panning in the Kontakt master control at the top? That would be a sign of reversed cables to monitors or backward headphones.



You're right, it's not the library it's the same in Kontakt and Cubase (when panning in the mixer). I don't know why though, I haven't single cables connected, just my Steinberg UR-22 interface connected via USB and then my headphones into the single stereo output. Weiiird.

Edit: Sorted it out, Cubase messed up the speaker connections, have it working again. xD


----------



## robgb (Jun 19, 2018)

Wow. The walkthrough is pretty amazing. $40????????


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 19, 2018)

robgb said:


> Wow. The walkthrough is pretty amazing. $40????????



Yessir, until July 16th.


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 19, 2018)

Voider said:


> You're right, it's not the library it's the same in Kontakt and Cubase (when panning in the mixer). I don't know why though, I haven't single cables connected, just my Steinberg UR-22 interface connected via USB and then my headphones into the single stereo output. Weiiird.
> 
> Edit: Sorted it out, Cubase messed up the speaker connections, have it working again. xD



Oh good... you had us nervously double-checking things over here. (!)


----------



## Voider (Jun 19, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> Oh good... you had us nervously double-checking things over here. (!)



Hahaha sorry :'D
I really love the library. Especially the _Space _and _Effect_ section, those give the library a few sound design capabilities. This is really my best purchase for a long time! Awesome bang for my 39 bucks.


----------



## Voider (Jun 19, 2018)

Here a short experimental ambient demo 
Just the ensemble patch played through the "To & Fro" preset found in the _Space _section, with a bit more dry amount on the mix knob and some modwheel action to control the presence of individual notes.


----------



## robgb (Jun 19, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> Yessir, until July 16th.


Even at 50 bucks it's a steal.


----------



## robgb (Jun 19, 2018)

Yeah, I'm really liking this library. It doesn't seem "micro" at all.


----------



## Craig Peters (Jun 19, 2018)

Voider said:


> Here a short experimental ambient demo
> Just the ensemble patch played through the "To & Fro" preset found in the _Space _section, with a bit more dry amount on the mix knob and some modwheel action to control the presence of individual notes.



Very nice! Love the ambience. Sounds very dramatic.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 19, 2018)

i've always wanted a chamber sized library. Gonna grab it tonight. =)


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 19, 2018)

robgb said:


> Even at 50 bucks it's a steal.



Music to my ears.  



robgb said:


> Yeah, I'm really liking this library. It doesn't seem "micro" at all.



We're certainly proud of it! Now we're just trying to spread the word.


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 19, 2018)

constaneum said:


> i've always wanted a chamber sized library. Gonna grab it tonight. =)


now you're talkin. :emoji_violin:


----------



## colony nofi (Jun 19, 2018)

No brainer. Lovely concept all round.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 19, 2018)

Saw the e-mail just this morning. 39 USD?? Ridiculous! Especially after going through the walkthrough yesterday. I will purchase that sucker when I get home from work this evening.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 19, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> Saw the e-mail just this morning. 39 USD?? Ridiculous! Especially after going through the walkthrough yesterday. I will purchase that sucker when I get home from work this evening.



now he's talking too ! hehe


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 20, 2018)

you mentioned that the $39 intro price can be applied when upgrading to the full version, and you also hinted there will be an "elements" version too. Will an upgrade from the micro to the elements also be available?


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Jun 20, 2018)

Any chance there will be a dedicated violins 2? I like working with seperated v1 and v2


----------



## Voider (Jun 20, 2018)

bap_la_so_1 said:


> Any chance there will be a dedicated violins 2? I like working with seperated v1 and v2



You can just open the violin patch twice and tweak them to your taste.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 20, 2018)

Voider said:


> You can just open the violin patch twice and tweak them to your taste.



Wouldn't you end up running into pretty nasty phasing issues a lot of times?


----------



## Voider (Jun 20, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Wouldn't you end up running into pretty nasty phasing issues a lot of times?



I don't think so unless both are playing the same notes? :O I didn't try it, but I thought maybe tweaking them a bit so that they sound more different would get rid off the issue of phasing or repetitiveness.


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 20, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> Saw the e-mail just this morning. 39 USD?? Ridiculous! Especially after going through the walkthrough yesterday. I will purchase that sucker when I get home from work this evening.



Thank you sir!


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 20, 2018)

SomeGuy said:


> you mentioned that the $39 intro price can be applied when upgrading to the full version, and you also hinted there will be an "elements" version too. Will an upgrade from the micro to the elements also be available?



Elements will come out next, hopefully before 2018 ends. You can apply your full $ purchase amount spent on Micro toward Elements.


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 20, 2018)

bap_la_so_1 said:


> Any chance there will be a dedicated violins 2? I like working with seperated v1 and v2



No 2nd violins, as this is a chamber sized strings library and we only recorded 8 violins in total.

You can however, open up another violin .nki, then change the violin room placement, tone, EQ, and more to create a distinct aural difference between the regular violin patch. 
Phase shouldn't be an issue unless you're playing the same notes in unison in both patches simultaneously.


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 20, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> We'll release Micro, then Elements, then Full as they are completed.
> We'll apply the entire $$ amount spent on Micro and/or Elements toward the full ensemble, so you can experience the library in a low cost/low risk way, and if you love it then you can upgrade.



Bumping this for those who didn't get to see it. 
If you purchase Hyperion Micro, we'll apply the full $ amount spent toward Hyperion Elements and/or Full Ensemble once the libraries are released.


----------



## robgb (Jun 20, 2018)

bap_la_so_1 said:


> Any chance there will be a dedicated violins 2? I like working with seperated v1 and v2


You can make your own 2nd violins patch by detuning, then hitting the wrench in Kontakt and using the Factory script "Performance > Transpose" to get it back in tune. This creates enough of a difference that you don't hear any phase when they're played together.


----------



## Craig Peters (Jun 20, 2018)

robgb said:


> You can make your own 2nd violins patch by detuning, then hitting the wrench in Kontakt and using the Factory script "Performance > Transpose" to get it back in tune. This creates enough of a difference that you don't hear any phase when they're played together.


Nice tips!


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 20, 2018)

robgb said:


> You can make your own 2nd violins patch by detuning, then hitting the wrench in Kontakt and using the Factory script "Performance > Transpose" to get it back in tune. This creates enough of a difference that you don't hear any phase when they're played together.



Totally! This is a great method. I just did a video on this a couple weeks ago:


----------



## NoamL (Jun 20, 2018)

*Review 
*
I'm really digging these strings as a layering tool. Even the mixed-mic sound in HyperionMicro is more present and dry than the close mic option in other libraries. It's a little drier than the close mic in CSS, about equal to Adventure Strings, and much more present and dry than the close mics in Mural and Fluid Shorts. So this is one more tool to add presence to strings without having to reach for the EQ.

I think the staccatos and spiccatos are well executed. They can't really be combined in a phrase, as the staccato is quite long, but the manual says the full version will include "additional staccato and spiccato types" so I expect there's a short staccato &/or staccatissimo to bridge the gap.

The crescendo and decrescendo one-shots have real power behind them and are lots of fun.

The pizzicatos are good and even have a "performance scripting" feature that automatically tightens up the samples when you play a series of fast plucks in a row.

The weakest aspect of the Micro version of the library is the sustains, as there's only simulated-legato (full version will have real legato according to the manual). There's nothing to write home about in the scripted legato, it sounds like EWQLSO. I recommend turning the "Response" slider all the way up to make the best of it.

The library seems to have 3 dynamic layers for all articulations, from what I can tell. The top end hasn't been neglected though - there are some really ballsy forte and fortissimo samples in this library. The sacrifice comes in not having true pianissimo samples, and a slight awkwardness bridging from piano to mezzo-forte. But that's compared to libraries that cost hundreds of dollars! 

The UI is really good. It reminds me of the recent discussions of UI redo's by Spitfire (HZS/Labs) and 8dio (their old orchestral lines). Here, SoundIron have just got it right.

There's a lot of on-board doodads like an EQ, a compressor, various reverbs (including some very spacey ones), an arpeggiator, and even one of those lock-all-keys-to-a-specified-scale thingies. Pro composers probably won't use any of this, but it works with the library's entry-level appeal.

There seem to be an increasing number of libraries that are not trying to be symphonic in scope or traditional/classical in sound-character, as that would bring them in direct competition with flagship libraries like Mural, LASS and Hollywood Strings. When you count up the features like: a merged violin section, 23-player ensemble, forte-oriented dynamics, production-music sound, etc... Hyperion seems to be playing in almost the exact same market as AudioImperia JAEGER, including the announcement that brass and woodwinds are on the way. Other close comparisons could include the Performance Samples lineup with its innovative new sampling tech, and Light & Sound Chamber Strings with its close perspective. It'll be interesting to compare the full version of Hyperion to those libraries.


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 20, 2018)

NoamL said:


> *Review
> *
> I'm really digging these strings as a layering tool. Even the mixed-mic sound in HyperionMicro is more present and dry than the close mic option in other libraries. It's a little drier than the close mic in CSS, about equal to Adventure Strings, and much more present and dry than the close mics in Mural and Fluid Shorts. So this is one more tool to add presence to strings without having to reach for the EQ.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed feedback and review @NoamL ! Appreciate you taking the time.
Elements and Full versions will both have real legato, more velocities, round robins, etc etc.


----------



## Craig Peters (Jun 20, 2018)

NoamL said:


> *Review
> *
> I'm really digging these strings as a layering tool. Even the mixed-mic sound in HyperionMicro is more present and dry than the close mic option in other libraries. It's a little drier than the close mic in CSS, about equal to Adventure Strings, and much more present and dry than the close mics in Mural and Fluid Shorts. So this is one more tool to add presence to strings without having to reach for the EQ.
> 
> ...


Very nice review! Thanks!


----------



## Garry (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm also really liking the library. @NoamL has already given a more insightful review than I can, which I completely agree with, so all I wanted to add was that I really like this model of releasing a micro library, followed by elements and then full. It's been a real issue for me, that I've raised many times here, that the uniquely one sided relationship we as customers have with VI developers is intolerable: usually can't listen to the library in retail outlets, can't try before you buy, no demo period, no resale and no return, meaning we are limited to company and user demos, before making what can be an expensive purchase decision. This approach, of allowing an entry level product for you to get a feel of the library in your hands, at a price that doesn't burn you if all of the promises don't match reality, is a GREAT way forward, that benefits both customer and developer, and I hope many other developers follow this approach.


----------



## fretti (Jun 21, 2018)

For 39$ an absolute no brainer! The only thing I'm missing right now though are more RR's for the shorts (as they now have only 2 if I see that correctly?!). Other then that, it's an absolutely amazing addition to my other String Libraries, and the bite it has really amazes me!
Great library

Also: big +1 to what @Garry said. It's a great way to get into the library, it's sound and feel without having to spend multiple hundreds of € for the full version, wich eventually doesn't get used often and to it's full potential.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 21, 2018)

Hey folks! Please enjoy my video review here: 

Like many have said: it’s a no-brainer for $39!!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 21, 2018)

Garry said:


> I'm also really liking the library. @NoamL has already given a more insightful review than I can, which I completely agree with, so all I wanted to add was that I really like this model of releasing a micro library, followed by elements and then full. It's been a real issue for me, that I've raised many times here, that the uniquely one sided relationship we as customers have with VI developers is intolerable: usually can't listen to the library in retail outlets, can't try before you buy, no demo period, no resale and no return, meaning we are limited to company and user demos, before making what can be an expensive purchase decision. This approach, of allowing an entry level product for you to get a feel of the library in your hands, at a price that doesn't burn you if all of the promises don't match reality, is a GREAT way forward, that benefits both customer and developer, and I hope many other developers follow this approach.


I agree! It's a win-win for everyone.


----------



## Aph (Jun 21, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey folks! Please enjoy my video review here:
> 
> Like many have said: it’s a no-brainer for $39!!



Thanks for the great video, Chris.
I noticed you are maxing out the CPU meter in Kontakt. And that is causing fast drop-outs in the sound.
Does this happen with other libraries for you... in other words, is it your computer?
I'm interested in this library. Just want to know whats going on.
Thanks!


----------



## robgb (Jun 21, 2018)

I've found that the strings really cut through everything, so they're great for adding extra bite to other string libraries. But I've also been combining instruments (two violin patches, two cello patches, etc) and some Pultec EQ and a lowpass filter to warm them up a bit and having great success. If someone asks me what strings to get for a starter set, I will definitely recommend these. I already know I'll be using these regularly.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 21, 2018)

Aph said:


> Thanks for the great video, Chris.
> I noticed you are maxing out the CPU meter in Kontakt. And that is causing fast drop-outs in the sound.
> Does this happen with other libraries for you... in other words, is it your computer?
> I'm interested in this library. Just want to know whats going on.
> Thanks!


Hey Aph, it’s purely my system that’s causing the spike; it’s relatively old and not very powerful. The library is actually quite light in resources in my opinion, so it’s definitely worth it!


----------



## robgb (Jun 21, 2018)

Is it ironic that these strings sound truly amazing when layered with 8Dio's Adagietto?


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 21, 2018)

robgb said:


> I've found that the strings really cut through everything, so they're great for adding extra bite to other string libraries. But I've also been combining instruments (two violin patches, two cello patches, etc) and some Pultec EQ and a lowpass filter to warm them up a bit and having great success. If someone asks me what strings to get for a starter set, I will definitely recommend these. I already know I'll be using these regularly.



Nice! Got anything we could hear?


----------



## robgb (Jun 21, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> Nice! Got anything we could hear?


I'm afraid I'm not there yet. I'll work up something over the next few days, though, I'm sure.


----------



## Craig Peters (Jun 21, 2018)

robgb said:


> I'm afraid I'm not there yet. I'll work up something over the next few days, though, I'm sure.


Looking forward to hearing it!


----------



## Craig Peters (Jun 21, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey folks! Please enjoy my video review here:
> 
> Like many have said: it’s a no-brainer for $39!!



Thanks Chris! Would be cool to see you break down your demo for the library too!


----------



## Garry (Jun 21, 2018)

I really like the library, but find the tone harsh - any advice as to how to soften? Reduce top end with EQ and add reverb, or more to it?


----------



## Craig Peters (Jun 21, 2018)

Garry said:


> I really like the library, but find the tone harsh - any advice as to how to soften? Reduce top end with EQ and add reverb, or more to it?


A high cut is always an easy way to reduce what can be harsh frequencies. Either set a high shelf and cut a few db's or maybe set a bell curve and swipe around the 4-7k regions and see if any specific frequencies are sticking out. Hope that helps!


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 21, 2018)

Garry said:


> I really like the library, but find the tone harsh - any advice as to how to soften? Reduce top end with EQ and add reverb, or more to it?



EQ cutting the top end + reverb are both valid options. You can also experiment with the Body knob, and raise the Attack knob a bit. You could also use the Space/Placement tab to put the instruments farther back.
Are you using a Modwheel? I spend most of my time with the library at a Velocity of 70 or lower, I really like the warmth at lower velocities.


----------



## Garry (Jun 21, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> EQ cutting the top end + reverb are both valid options. You can also experiment with the Body knob, and raise the Attack knob a bit. You could also use the Space/Placement tab to put the instruments farther back.
> Are you using a Modwheel? I spend most of my time with the library at a Velocity of 70 or lower, I really like the warmth at lower velocities.


Great - thanks for the suggestions - will give this a try.


----------



## Garry (Jun 21, 2018)

CraigPetersSI said:


> A high cut is always an easy way to reduce what can be harsh frequencies. Either set a high shelf and cut a few db's or maybe set a bell curve and swipe around the 4-7k regions and see if any specific frequencies are sticking out. Hope that helps!


Thank you!


----------



## Craig Peters (Jun 21, 2018)

Garry said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome Garry! But like Nathan said having using the mod wheel and keeping it in the lower velocities definitely lets you hear the airiness of the strings.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 21, 2018)

CraigPetersSI said:


> Thanks Chris! Would be cool to see you break down your demo for the library too!


Will do, thanks for the idea Craig!


----------



## Quasar (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm really torn about whether or not...

Pros:
1) The price, obviously. Plus the future upgrade path idea with this inexpensive entry point is so cool.

2) I ADORE Soundiron. They are on my "Righteous Among the Developers" list or whatever (lol), having bent the rules in my favor in the past beyond what I even asked for. Not only do they make great stuff, but in my experience they are genuinely nice to people because they are nice people, not SOLELY about marketing hype and money.

3) If they're going to expand this concept to brass and WW too, this is most appealing.

4) Dry, and thus (as already mentioned here) potentially useful in a wide variety musical contexts.

5) The GUI looks brilliant from what I can tell.

Cons:
1) Just one really: I already have an _absurdly_ large collection of string libraries, and at some point need to stop buying stuff solely because the quality/price ratio seems to good to pass up. I'm just not sure whether Hyperion is the place to make this cut-off, as I don't really know if adding this would be 100% redundant or not.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 26, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I'm really torn about whether or not...
> Pros:
> Cons:
> 1) Just one really: I already have an _absurdly_ large collection of string libraries, and at some point need to stop buying stuff solely because the quality/price ratio seems to good to pass up. I'm just not sure whether Hyperion is the place to make this cut-off, as I don't really know if adding this would be 100% redundant or not.



Aaaaaaa-men ……..
Pretty sure I have _fewer_ string libs, yet also unsure how this adds vs duplicates.
Purchasing now is a subtle commitment to keep Upgrading as new releases occur ….. but 'quality/price ratio' is +++.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 26, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> Bumping this for those who didn't get to see it.
> If you purchase Hyperion Micro, we'll apply the full $ amount spent toward Hyperion Elements and/or Full Ensemble once the libraries are released.




Sorry if I missed this, will people who buy Micro now and apply the full $ amount spent toward Hyperion Elements later be able to apply the full $ amount spent of Micro & Elements toward the Full Ensemble?
Or is Soundiron only allowing this deal 1 time and we have to choose between upgrading to Elements or waiting for the Full Ensemble? 
Thanks


----------



## fretti (Jun 26, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> Sorry if I missed this, will people who buy Micro now and apply the full $ amount spent toward Hyperion Elements later be able to apply the full $ amount spent of Micro & Elements toward the Full Ensemble?
> Thanks


You can apply the full $ amount of Elements towards the full version. Wich is (in case you bought Micro and applied that to the Elements upgrade) also = Micro + (what you spent on) Elements 
or simply = Elements
If my math here is correct for the upgrade paths...


----------



## GtrString (Jun 26, 2018)

I'll get this for the arpeggiator alone, and it looks like a great writing library. Im sure the pizz and stacc are useable as well, and everything else for fx, blending, layering, padding ect.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 26, 2018)

Quasar said:


> ... and at some point need to stop buying stuff solely because the quality/price ratio seems to good to pass up. ...


How true. Sad, but true.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 26, 2018)

fretti said:


> You can apply the full $ amount of Elements towards the full version. Wich is (in case you bought Micro and applied that to the Elements upgrade) also = Micro + (what you spent on) Elements
> or simply = Elements
> If my math here is correct for the upgrade paths...




thanks I missed "and" I only saw "or"


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 26, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Aaaaaaa-men ……..
> Pretty sure I have _fewer_ string libs, yet also unsure how this adds vs duplicates.
> Purchasing now is a subtle commitment to keep Upgrading as new releases occur ….. but 'quality/price ratio' is +++.


Certainly not a commitment in any way to keep upgrading, Micro holds up very well on its own and for many users, this is all you'll need.


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 26, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I'm really torn about whether or not...
> 
> Pros:
> 1) The price, obviously. Plus the future upgrade path idea with this inexpensive entry point is so cool.
> ...



Based on the quantity of pros vs cons here, it sounds like you just talked yourself into it. 

As for 3, we just finished recording Hyperion Brass. Winds soon. 

I don't want to talk you into anything as that's not our style, but I can go ahead and guarantee this library will not be 100% redundant to what you already own. If you purchase it and vehemently disagree, send me an email at [email protected] and we'll work something out.


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 26, 2018)

fretti said:


> You can apply the full $ amount of Elements towards the full version. Wich is (in case you bought Micro and applied that to the Elements upgrade) also = Micro + (what you spent on) Elements
> or simply = Elements
> If my math here is correct for the upgrade paths...


Correct @kgdrum :emoji_dart:


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 27, 2018)

@Soundiron/Nathan
This Hyperion Strings Micro launch really looks amazing & the very friendly upgrade path you're offering is very cool.

As a longtime Soundiron(Tonehammer) customer it's great to see you moving towards Orchestral Strings,Woodwinds and Brass!
Knowing your level of quality control, unique approach to product development & the nice way Soundiron as a company always deals w/customers I suspect this will be a very special new chapter for Soundiron in the marketplace.

Cheers


----------



## Consona (Jun 27, 2018)

I have enough libs for the articulations Micro has to offer but I can't wait for the stuff the fuller versions will bring, more unconventional shorts, 3 legato types, etc. 

Great you are making the whole chamber orchestra! Closed-miked warm Timpani soon?


----------



## NickBlack (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi Everyone

I have just bought Hyperion Strings Micro and am unable to install it. I have contacted Nathan at SI and he is looking into it for me. In the meantime maybe others are experiencing problems...?

I am using a late 2015 1.6GHz with High Sierra 10.13.5 on which I have been able to install and run everything I have ever bought. When I double click on the extracted installation file it tells me that
*Soundiron Hyperion Strings Micro quit unexpectedly. *

I have entered the serial number in Native Access which is accepted. Obviously then it asks that I point to the location at which the library is installed to complete the process but, of course, there is no library.

I have tried to get the the direct links from the SI site and the Continuata box tells me that the serial is not found.

Continuata itself states: 

Your product is already successfully installed.

Do you want to download and install again?

Any ideas gratefully received


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 27, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> @Soundiron/Nathan
> This Hyperion Strings Micro launch really looks amazing & the very friendly upgrade path you're offering is very cool.
> 
> As a longtime Soundiron(Tonehammer) customer it's great to see you moving towards Orchestral Strings,Woodwinds and Brass!
> ...


Thanks @kgdrum, we're very excited about it.


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 27, 2018)

Consona said:


> I have enough libs for the articulations Micro has to offer but I can't wait for the stuff the fuller versions will bring, more unconventional shorts, 3 legato types, etc.
> 
> Great you are making the whole chamber orchestra! Closed-miked warm Timpani soon?


Maybe not soon, but yes!


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 27, 2018)

NickBlack said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have just bought Hyperion Strings Micro and am unable to install it. I have contacted Nathan at SI and he is looking into it for me. In the meantime maybe others are experiencing problems...?
> 
> ...


support squad is on it


----------



## Quasar (Jun 27, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> Based on the quantity of pros vs cons here, it sounds like you just talked yourself into it.
> 
> As for 3, we just finished recording Hyperion Brass. Winds soon.
> 
> I don't want to talk you into anything as that's not our style, but I can go ahead and guarantee this library will not be 100% redundant to what you already own. If you purchase it and vehemently disagree, send me an email at [email protected] and we'll work something out.



Bought, and the chance that I will send you a buyer's remorse email is precisely 0%. They are so present! A joy to play with excellent keyboard touch feel and fine MW action.

I have dinked around a bit with eq notches in the 7-10 kHz area, as the violins & violas especially can be bright, and all of the instrument groups can perhaps border on the shrill with some hiss. But just a wee bit of eq seems to work, as you don't want to take the air out of them to make them warmer... As for general tone/timbre of the instruments in the library, two thumbs up and all of that. I like the velocity sensitive toggle on the shorts, and the whole flam/speed thing is way cool... First "Micro" library for me, and it doesn't seem like a micro-anything, except maybe for the limited RRs. The legato doesn't lag when you play fast - again - the sonic response to the keys is absolutely outstanding.

Looking forward to both Elements and brass and winds. On first impression at least, I like these better than a couple of string libraries (that I won't name) that cost 5 or 6 times as much.


----------



## Steve Lum (Jun 27, 2018)

Picked this up a few days ago. Wanted a lightweight (from template perspective) component to do energetic accompaniment work (actually backing up some adventure strings lines). But in trying it out tonight I was mostly impressed by the variety of filter presets. This little tool has an amazing "sound design" aspect to it that is quite a joy and a nice surprise to me.


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 28, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Bought, and the chance that I will send you a buyer's remorse email is precisely 0%. They are so present! A joy to play with excellent keyboard touch feel and fine MW action.
> 
> I have dinked around a bit with eq notches in the 7-10 kHz area, as the violins & violas especially can be bright, and all of the instrument groups can perhaps border on the shrill with some hiss. But just a wee bit of eq seems to work, as you don't want to take the air out of them to make them warmer... As for general tone/timbre of the instruments in the library, two thumbs up and all of that. I like the velocity sensitive toggle on the shorts, and the whole flam/speed thing is way cool... First "Micro" library for me, and it doesn't seem like a micro-anything, except maybe for the limited RRs. The legato doesn't lag when you play fast - again - the sonic response to the keys is absolutely outstanding.
> 
> Looking forward to both Elements and brass and winds. On first impression at least, I like these better than a couple of string libraries (that I won't name) that cost 5 or 6 times as much.


Hey awesome, glad to hear that feedback @Quasar -- We decided against some of the more "standard" EQ'd strings in the hopes that it would differentiate. Users could tame/cut as they want, depending on style and genre. Better to have spectral options and power of choice, but it does involve some tweaking.


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 28, 2018)

Steve Lum said:


> Picked this up a few days ago. Wanted a lightweight (from template perspective) component to do energetic accompaniment work (actually backing up some adventure strings lines). But in trying it out tonight I was mostly impressed by the variety of filter presets. This little tool has an amazing "sound design" aspect to it that is quite a joy and a nice surprise to me.


My favorite part too!


----------



## Royosho (Jun 29, 2018)

Hyperion Strings wins. Great sounding clean, crisp samples with lots of customization options. I especially like how moving the instruments forward in virtual space creates more of a stereo sound. I'd like to suggest an option to type numerical values to position instruments... to facilitate precise positioning, perfect center etc... because ocd.  Micro libraries are the best, the quality of the samples inspires upgrades for more RRs and since sample library free trials are nonexistent, Micro libraries are the next best thing. I approve, haha


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 29, 2018)

Royosho said:


> Hyperion Strings wins. Great sounding clean, crisp samples with lots of customization options. I especially like how moving the instruments forward in virtual space creates more of a stereo sound. I'd like to suggest an option to type numerical values to position instruments... to facilitate precise positioning, perfect center etc... because ocd.  Micro libraries are the best, the quality of the samples inspires upgrades for more RRs and since sample library free trials are nonexistent, Micro libraries are the next best thing. I approve, haha


Awesome @Royosho -- the Space panel is my favorite part too. I like your numerical values idea. Cheers!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 29, 2018)

love the UI and marketing.


----------



## Soulmansblue (Jul 2, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> support squad is on it



Hi All,

I'm also having installation problems with Hyperion. It works fine in the standalone version of Kontakt but when I try to use it in Kontakt within Cubase it keeps telling me that I have to add library which everytime sends me to N.I to register it. Even though I do and have now a crazy amount of times, I'm still getting the same response.

I cannot activate it in Kontakt within Cubase. I can see the library, but no selection interface unlike in the standalone version. No problems there at all.


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 2, 2018)

Soulmansblue said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm also having installation problems with Hyperion. It works fine in the standalone version of Kontakt but when I try to use it in Kontakt within Cubase it keeps telling me that I have to add library which everytime sends me to N.I to register it. Even though I do and have now a crazy amount of times, I'm still getting the same response.
> 
> I cannot activate it in Kontakt within Cubase. I can see the library, but no selection interface unlike in the standalone version. No problems there at all.


That's a fairly sure sign of an out-of-date plugin version of Kontakt. The standalone is up to date, but the .dll that the DAW is using is old. Here's a video on how to solve that:


----------



## Soulmansblue (Jul 2, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> That's a fairly sure sign of an out-of-date plugin version of Kontakt. The standalone is up to date, but the .dll that the DAW is using is old. Here's a video on how to solve that:




Hi nathantboler,

Thanks for that information. It hadn't crossed my mind that one could be out of date and I'd even checked the version numbers. I actually thought that my Cubase version was the newer of the two. I sometimes read numbers and letters backwards. The Cubase version is 5.6.8 and the standalone version is 5.8.1 but I read the standalone as 5.8.6 so I'm thankful that you gave me that tip and the video. 

I updated Kontakt in June, so why did it only update the standalone version, seems rather stupid to me. Everything was in it's default place. I can't do the update right now as Kontakt is doing a file search. I tried to load files and Kontakt couldn't find them, this is one thing I hate about Kontakt is it's inability to keep track of installed files. It lost track of over 2,000 files and I know I haven't moved or deleted them!


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 2, 2018)

Soulmansblue said:


> Hi nathantboler,
> 
> Thanks for that information. It hadn't crossed my mind that one could be out of date and I'd even checked the version numbers. I actually thought that my Cubase version was the newer of the two. I sometimes read numbers and letters backwards. The Cubase version is 5.6.8 and the standalone version is 5.8.1 but I read the standalone as 5.8.6 so I'm thankful that you gave me that tip and the video.
> 
> I updated Kontakt in June, so why did it only update the standalone version, seems rather stupid to me. Everything was in it's default place. I can't do the update right now as Kontakt is doing a file search. I tried to load files and Kontakt couldn't find them, this is one thing I hate about Kontakt is it's inability to keep track of installed files. It lost track of over 2,000 files and I know I haven't moved or deleted them!


Huh, that is strange... Sometimes Native Access can't find the right .dll folder and thus doesn't replace the plugin, only replaces the standalone version. You may want to cancel the file search until you have the plugin and standalone on the same version. PC or Mac?


----------



## Soulmansblue (Jul 3, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> Huh, that is strange... Sometimes Native Access can't find the right .dll folder and thus doesn't replace the plugin, only replaces the standalone version. You may want to cancel the file search until you have the plugin and standalone on the same version. PC or Mac?



Hi Nathantboler.

All working now. The fault was with Cubase it was looking at the wrong folder. Native Access had installed the updated files in a different location, so I removed them and redirected Cubase to the new folder. All I can think of is that the original install of Kontakt was done before the Native Access Hub was introduced. 

Thanks again.


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 3, 2018)

Soulmansblue said:


> Hi Nathantboler.
> 
> All working now. The fault was with Cubase it was looking at the wrong folder. Native Access had installed the updated files in a different location, so I removed them and redirected Cubase to the new folder. All I can think of is that the original install of Kontakt was done before the Native Access Hub was introduced.
> 
> Thanks again.


Great to hear all is well.


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 3, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> love the UI and marketing.


we're proud of the UI. Thanks


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 3, 2018)

BOUGHT!

i'm lovin' these sub-$50 libraries.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 3, 2018)

holy moly!

just installed - VERY nice!!!

probably my Go-To for quick sketches and layering.

recommended - <cures my CSS jones>.


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 3, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> holy moly!
> 
> just installed - VERY nice!!!
> 
> ...


Cheers to you sir!


----------



## robgb (Jul 6, 2018)

CraigPetersSI said:


> Looking forward to hearing it!


This is a silly little ditty I wrote for... my dogs. Yuki & Mochi (Go for a Walk). Rough mix, using Hyperion Strings Micro. Not my usual somber stuff... 

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/yuki-mochi-go-for-a-walk-rough-mix-mp3.14326/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 7, 2018)

robgb said:


> This is a silly little ditty I wrote for... my dogs. Yuki & Mochi (Go for a Walk). Rough mix, using Hyperion Strings Micro. Not my usual somber stuff...
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/yuki-mochi-go-for-a-walk-rough-mix-mp3.14326/][/AUDIOPLUS]


Love it. Perfect title. Gotta compose for the muses in your life!


----------



## Craig Peters (Jul 7, 2018)

robgb said:


> This is a silly little ditty I wrote for... my dogs. Yuki & Mochi (Go for a Walk). Rough mix, using Hyperion Strings Micro. Not my usual somber stuff...
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/yuki-mochi-go-for-a-walk-rough-mix-mp3.14326/][/AUDIOPLUS]


This sounds cool! Nothing wrong with writing a tune for the pups! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lukas Vokrinek (Jul 11, 2018)

Gotta join in on the parade! Loving the strings too and looking forward to the Elements and other upcoming stuff. As someone who uses Hollywood Orchestra as their core library, I have to applaud the GUI. it is clear, precise, straightforward yet has lots of sound useful features at one's fingertips. Shamefully, this is my first Soundiron instrument, but a very nice introduction to the company (product-wise) for me!


----------



## Craig Peters (Jul 11, 2018)

Lukas Vokrinek said:


> Gotta join in on the parade! Loving the strings too and looking forward to the Elements and other upcoming stuff. As someone who uses Hollywood Orchestra as their core library, I have to applaud the GUI. it is clear, precise, straightforward yet has lots of sound useful features at one's fingertips. Shamefully, this is my first Soundiron instrument, but a very nice introduction to the company (product-wise) for me!


Thanks Lukas! That's awesome that you've been loving the library so far! No worries about this being your first Soundiron purchase...You definitely started off with a cool one!


----------



## Craig Peters (Jul 12, 2018)

Nathan Boler recently did a new composition video using only Hyperion Strings Micro. Check it out!

​


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 16, 2018)

Here's how I wrote my demo track 'Late Night Tip' for Hyperion Strings Micro. Enjoy!


----------



## Craig Peters (Jul 16, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Here's how I wrote my demo track 'Late Night Tip' for Hyperion Strings Micro. Enjoy!



Awesome! Thanks for sharing Chris! I really like this track. This style seems like a lot of fun to write.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 16, 2018)

CraigPetersSI said:


> Awesome! Thanks for sharing Chris! I really like this track. This style seems like a lot of fun to write.


Thanks Craig! It was a TON of fun to write :D


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 16, 2018)

lots of positives for Hyperion.

i'm anxious for the next versions.


----------



## EBicks (Jul 17, 2018)

Well, after watching some of the preview clips here, I had to go and pick it up a couple days ago.. ha ha. Can't believe the sounds coming out of this thing for $40! Love the detailed textures, and also being able to drag things around the sound field in the Space tab. Seriously looking forward to the next versions of this!! This is my first Soundiron purchase but won't be my last.


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 19, 2018)

EBicks said:


> Well, after watching some of the preview clips here, I had to go and pick it up a couple days ago.. ha ha. Can't believe the sounds coming out of this thing for $40! Love the detailed textures, and also being able to drag things around the sound field in the Space tab. Seriously looking forward to the next versions of this!! This is my first Soundiron purchase but won't be my last.


That's awesome to hear! The Space panel is my favorite part.


----------



## Consona (Jul 30, 2018)

A friendly reminder that I need the Elements version in my life right f***ing now!


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 30, 2018)

Consona said:


> A friendly reminder that I need the Elements version in my life right f***ing now!


----------



## Craig Peters (Jul 30, 2018)

Hey guys!

Just wanted to let everyone know we have a really cool trailer scoring competition going on right now for a chance to win Hyperion strings micro + all future upgrades to elements and Hyperion full symphonic strings, plus $50 in Soundiron store credit! Competition ends this Friday so don't wait!

https://vi-control.net/community/th...ings-micro-trailer-scoring-competition.73700/


----------

